# Is it possible to buy US itunes music?



## Roger (Sep 6, 2002)

I am trying to track down an album (Solaris movie soundtrack by Cliff Martinez) and it is out of print, although available on the US iTunes service, but not the Canadian one (or occasionally on eBay for rather high prices).

Are there other sources for buying albums, or a way to buy US iTunes music?

On a sidenote, I notice that iTunes Canada has 'released' the Young Canadians - anyone heard any news on Art Bergman lately?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Before iTMS was made available to Canadians, I know people bought iTMS US gift cards in the US and used them here. Suppposedly, iTMS US won't accept a Canadian credit card, so this appears to be the only way.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

I don't even think you can use an Gift Card on the US store unless your user name is registered with an American credit card.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Roger said:


> I am trying to track down an album (Solaris movie soundtrack by Cliff Martinez) and it is out of print, although available on the US iTunes service, but not the Canadian one.


Apple will not let you buy from a country's iTMS store unless you have a credit card with a billing address in that country.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

duper said:


> I don't even think you can use an Gift Card on the US store unless your user name is registered with an American credit card.


Never tried it, of course, but my understanding was gift cards were used by people (ie. teens) who don't have credit cards. Maybe they've filled this loophole but I can't imagine they'd take away from the teen market, who is probably one of their biggest demographics.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mikef said:


> Never tried it, of course, but my understanding was gift cards were used by people (ie. teens) who don't have credit cards. Maybe they've filled this loophole but I can't imagine they'd take away from the teen market...


They have.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Foreign gift cards work just fine here; I have Canadian, US and UK iTunes accounts. For the US I pick up gift cards when I travel there on business; for the UK, who don't (or didn't) have actual gift cards you can get a friend/family member to send you a gift electronically.

Mike McHugh


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Two conflicting answers... who's right?


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

... well, I used my US account as recently as Sunday and my UK account within the last week or 10 days. Now, I haven't tried to add $ to either account in a while, so I suppose there could be an issue there, though I don't see how - to add $ all you enter is the gift card number, no other information. In order to block then the US store would have to check where the order was coming from ... but what if I was a US citizen on vacaction here and accessing the US store ? Anyone want to send me a US gift card and see if I can credit my account ;-)

Mike McHugh


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Solution... Buy an american prepaid Mastercard or American Express. That is how I did it.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

I always get people to pick me up US gift cards when they travel to the US and the gift cards work fine in the US store. You do NOT need to register a credit card to open up a US account.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

adam1185 said:


> I always get people to pick me up US gift cards when they travel to the US and the gift cards work fine in the US store. You do NOT need to register a credit card to open up a US account.


This is correct. Pick up US iTunes Gift Cards. No CC needed. 

You do need to enter a US address. I'm sure there are a disproportionate amount of people from the 90210 zip code.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

ehMax said:


> This is correct. Pick up US iTunes Gift Cards. No CC needed.


Same result here. Used a US mailing address and an alternate email address.
Worked and still works like a charm. Even with a refill from additional US gift cards.



ehMax said:


> I'm sure there are a disproportionate amount of people from the 90210 zip code.


Funny!!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

On a recent trip I picked up $200 bucks worth to load up my US account.
No CC needed, just redeem the US iTunes Gift Card.
The US mailing address you use is not as important as the using a real zip code.

I love iTunes TV Shows. I am getting very excited with all the chatter about movie! Yee! Haw!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cousin in Columbia Missouri, yes.

I think I'll pick up $100 at the New York Fifth Ave store.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ShawnKing said:


> Apple will not let you buy from a country's iTMS store unless you have a credit card with a billing address in that country.


I can respectfully and unequivocally state that you are wrong. I personally purchased 23 songs from the iTunes (US) Music Store, before the Canadian version was open for business. I used my sister-in-law's American home address (with her permission), my Yahoo! email address and _my Canadian_ MasterCard.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Maybe one of our friendly ehmac members can gift you the album with their US itunes account. I can't since I just went through a major process of deleting my US account, and you can then paypal them back or something.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I used the Facebook free iTunes promotion to get a U.S. account :O If you have a valid school e-mail address (whether you're a student, alumni, or instructor, as long as you have one) and join Apple Students group, you can claim your free tunes which does require a US account. Go to the US store, click Redeem, enter the code given to you, create your new account with a US mailing address (I used my cousin's address in Missoura), voila.


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I used the Facebook free iTunes promotion to get a U.S. account


Good call! Worked like a charm. I'm sure you could just do this without the Facebook promotion by just registering under a fake address.

I really don't see anything wrong with doing it. Apple needs to get their act together and get TV shows and the rest going in Canada and other countries. Don't give me this BS about licensing, etc. If they're going to do it at all, they should do it right.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

You don't need a U.S. credit card if you're buying with a gift card. You just need a U.S. address, you can leave the credit card field blank.

There used to be a site called capsule-productions.com that sold US gift cards to international customers. Apparently they were shut down.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

you used to be able to set up an AOL wallet or somthing like that... and that used to work?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

AdamS said:


> Apple needs to get their act together and get TV shows and the rest going in Canada and other countries. Don't give me this BS about licensing, etc. If they're going to do it at all, they should do it right.


It's not "BS". Apple *does* have their act together - it's the licensing authority in other countries that have their heads up their rectums.

Think about it - don't you think Apple wants to sell *everything* to *anyone* who wants to buy it? Why would Apple exclude other countries from content?

Believe me, this has little if anything to do with Apple.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you shure, when it try it asks for a CC


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

This works. I did this, and I am downloading a TV show right now:

1) Setup a new PayPal account. Enter your valid credit card number, and a fake US address (thank you 90210).
2) Try to set up an American iTunes account using the same info that you used to sign up with PayPal.
3) Use PayPal as your payment choice.
4) PayPal will want you to validate your card, by charging a few bucks to it, and then have you responde with the corresponding 4-digit charge code.
5) Wait a few days for this code to appear on your bill (if you use online banking, otherwise you are waiting for your credit card statement to arrive)
6) Return to PayPal and activate your credit card.
7) Return to iTunes. Recreate the account you tried initially in step 2. Use all the same information. Select PayPal as your payment option.
8) When iTunes asks you for your address, just give them the same info you gave PayPal.
9) iTunes will link to PayPal, and create a pre-authorized payment system with your PayPal account.
10) Enjoy the American iTunes store.

I had my doubts this would work. I figured PayPal would reject my address, because it doesn't match the milling address of my credit card, but it all went through.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I had my doubts this would work. I figured PayPal would reject my address, because it doesn't match the milling address of my credit card, but it all went through.


tried it. rejects the address now at least. 

did with me anyway.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

actually, now this gets weird. i kept trying, and eventually it accepted it. the same fake address.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I just buy iTunes Music Cards (US Versions) from ebay, there are so many available there.


----------

